# Roller Pigeon Auction



## wcspinner (Jan 3, 2010)

NW Roller Forum

Location/Address:

Disabled American Veterans
911 N 15th Ave
Yakima, WA 98902

Date: June 13, 2015

Itinerary:

1000-1130 Coop in auction birds, purchase raffle tickets for raffle drawings through out the day, meet and greet new and old friends. 
1130-1230 Lunch
1230-2:00 Auction/Raffle Prizes
2:00-3:00 Annual regional meeting

This is our annual fundraiser which covers our World Cup and National Championship Fly regional expenses. 

We will hold two auctions. First a live auction which will primarily consist of young birds on June 13th at the Roller Forum. The other an auction sponsored by rollerbid.com starting 1 May and ending at the end of the month. There will be birds at the Roller Forum and on rollerbid.com from some of the top roller flyers in the NW and from around the country....do not miss out!

On the 12th some of the local flyers will be flying exhibition kits. If you are interested in going around with some of us to watch these kits then contact me so we can give you more details as we get closer to the event. 

If you would like to donate, or have any questions about the NW Roller Forum, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Rick Mee
[email protected]
509-457-2427


----------



## wcspinner (Jan 3, 2010)

*NW Roller Forum online auction*

To further support the NW Roller Forum on June 13th in Yakima, WA we are holding a online auction hosted on rollerbid.com. There are top birds on the auction from some of the top names in North America. Also roller bands, paintings, prints, please take a look. 

rollerbid.com

Look for NW Roller Forum auction.

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me at [email protected]

Rick Mee


----------

